# Ben Gay-------A smell from the past-    Do You Use it?



## Lon (May 17, 2017)

I caught the odor of Ben Gay this morning when I was out eating breakfast and O Boy, was remembering many years back when I was in the Funeral Business and made a removal of someone that had died in one of the lower income nursing homes and walking down a hall way past rooms and smelling BEN GAY  & URINE,


----------



## hauntedtexan (May 17, 2017)

Last time I used bengay was when I applied to my wife's back. Being of short memory, I slid across her, naked, and ran like a bullet to the shower.... Guys, you know what I mean.......


----------



## Ruthanne (May 17, 2017)

hauntedtexan said:


> Last time I used bengay was when I applied to my wife's back. Being of short memory, I slid across her, naked, and ran like a bullet to the shower.... Guys, you know what I mean.......


Hahahahaha  You have to reinforce your memories that are short term so that they will stay in your mind longer..and you won't get burned.


----------



## maybenot (May 17, 2017)

What's bengay? is it a type of Deep Heat lotion/cream ... I 've always had a tube in the medicine cabinet for muscle strain etc ... and yes, must be careful to wash yer hands guyslayful:


----------



## jujube (May 17, 2017)

What was the stuff that was a clear fluid in a glass bottle?  The cap had an attached wand with a swab on the end for application.   Was it called "Heet"?  Whatever it was, it was POWERFUL and could raise the dead!  

Anyway, who says old people don't have an active sex life?  I go to bed every night with Ben Gay and get up with Arthur Itis.


----------



## tnthomas (May 17, 2017)

Lon said:


> [h=2]Ben Gay-------A smell from the past- Do You Use it?[/h]I caught the odor of Ben Gay this morning when I was out eating breakfast and O Boy, was remembering many years back when I was in the Funeral Business and made a removal of someone that had died in one of the lower income nursing homes and walking down a hall way past rooms and smelling BEN GAY  & URINE,



I'm sorry Lon, I thought you said  Being _*Gay*_-------a smell from the past".     :rofl1:

O.K.,  yes, I do use Bengay from time to time.     I use Mentholatum® as well.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 17, 2017)

I used Ben Gay a couple of times many years ago and hated the smell.  My dad used to use Absorbine Jr. sometimes for his muscle aches.  The last product I bought a couple of years ago when I was having pain from a stiff neck was "Lasting Touch", a more natural option to Ben Gay minus the stink.  It does have menthol, camphor, capsaicin, MSM, chodroitin, glucosamine and arnica.  Worked pretty well, still have half the bottle sitting on the shelf in case I need it again.


----------



## RadishRose (May 18, 2017)

I had a cat who loved the smell. She would try to lick it off; we had to put her in a closed room for awhile. She was almost as bad with toothpaste, too.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (May 18, 2017)

I always liked the smell of Ben Gay but haven't used it in awhile. My  Mom also slathered me full of Musterole. That stuff had a terrible odor. I  think it has real mustard in it.


----------



## Trade (May 18, 2017)

This reminds me of when my oldest son was wrestling in High School. His shoulder was sore and he bought a tube of some kind of muscle rub at Walmart and put it on and went to wrestling practice smelling of it. When he got there his coach said "That's like rubbing money on it".


----------



## helenbacque (May 25, 2017)

I never thought Ben Gay smelled particularly bad but washing hands before tending to personal chores is essential.  I doubt one forgets more than once.  My latest help for sore muscles is Bio-Freeze.  It also smells a little but works great for me.  The little roll-on applicator keeps product off hands.


----------

